# Sunday's Show and Tell...6/24/18



## jd56 (Jun 24, 2018)

First off, a big thank you to GOLDENGREEK for doing last week's post.
Hope all the Caber 
Dads out there had a great ride on their day.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

A member reached out to me as he had reproduced some Lindy Plane fender mounts.
So I said send me one.
Still needs polishing before mounting.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2018)

I got some custom handlebars from @sm2501  and this awesome 1936 Clipper from @frank 71 
 Thank you very much.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 24, 2018)

Double "Tubular Dude" forks from a Humber.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 24, 2018)

I picked up some records this weekend. The KISS record is a first pressing and has one less song. I’ve been searching for one out in the wild for a loooong time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 24, 2018)

No bike stuff this week but I did get the sweet cabinet at an antique store. Anyone seen one of these cabinets before? I also got this Duro-indestro wrench.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 24, 2018)

Got a Park CT-2 chain tool I've been wanting for a while.





Got headlights, taillights and these pedals with lights for mine and my wife's Sun Cruisers





Found some cool items at garage sales. 2 man saw with 6ft blade, 2 7/8 double ended wrench 34" long.



 



A deed dated April 1858, Eliza and William Huffman bought 40 acres more or less (it actually says more or less lol) for the sum of $675 in Wyandot County Ohio. No idea if they are any relation to Horace Huffman, but I'd like to find out. Pretty cool either way.


 


This is on the back, looks like they waited till 1900 to file it. Kinda strange.




Here's another deed dated 1919, also from Wyandot County Ohio. Having a hard time reading the handwriting.




And a postcard showing Gratiot Avenue (Pronounced Grash-it) in Roseville MI, which is the city I live in. Gratiot Ave is now a divided highway with 3 lanes in each direction on the south end and 4 in each direction at the north end of the city.


----------



## iceman (Jun 24, 2018)

Rod brake Raleigh and a store display stand that was in the window of the lbs in the 80’s


----------



## Hammer (Jun 24, 2018)

I didnt find any bikes or parts but I did find a Xonex Black Phantom at the toy store this week, it was cheap enough, but it is missing the rear rack and tail light, does anyone know where to get parts for these? I have looked all over the internet and haven't found any place to order parts, I'm starting to think I may just have to buy a broken one for parts, any suggestions? 

Aaron


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 24, 2018)

modelcarjedi said:


> I picked up some records this weekend. The KISS record is a first pressing and has one less song. I’ve been searching for one out in the wild for a loooong time View attachment 828469
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love me some "Crack the Sky"....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hammer said:


> I didnt find any bikes or parts but I did find a Xonex Black Phantom at the toy store this week, it was cheap enough, but it is missing the rear rack and tail light, does anyone know where to get parts for these? I have looked all over the internet and haven't found any place to order parts, I'm starting to think I may just have to buy a broken one for parts, any suggestions?
> 
> Aaron
> 
> ...



Try posting in the Wanted section.
https://thecabe.com/forum/index/wanted.45/


----------



## Trout (Jun 24, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Double "Tubular Dude" forks from a Humber.
> View attachment 828452



They called them Duplex forks. Humber only. Guy in India is repoping them with 1 inch SAE instead of the Winthworth threads. I guess you can tell I like Humber  Duplex forks. Humber May Pole chain rings are pretty cool too.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 24, 2018)

Trout said:


> They called them Duplex forks. Humber only. Guy in India is repoping them with 1 inch SAE instead of the Winthworth threads. I guess you can tell I like Humber  Duplex forks. Humber May Pole chain rings are pretty cool too.



I guess I can, and for good reason. I've got a 26tpi so that I can change the length of the stem and still use the lovely British crown races and nuts.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 24, 2018)

all I bought this week was valve cover gaskets for my truck. sure is a lot of junk in the way to get these covers off. 

sorry, no photos.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 24, 2018)

Not much happening for me in the way of bikes since Memory Lane and Ann Arbor, haven't had much time with the new job, but the stars lined up and I bought parts for 3 projects in the last few weeks. Got a front caliper, truss rods and crash rail seat for my 54 green Jaguar, thanks @frank 71 , a troxel saddle for my 19 Davis built archbar, thanks @youngprewarguy, and a killer patina restored Phantom seat from @bobcycles. All you guys did a knock down job on packing, and super fast shipping. Thanks for a great week. Joe


----------



## Blackout (Jun 24, 2018)

blower cleaned up will make a cool repurpose piece! misc. other stuff


----------



## tjkajecj (Jun 24, 2018)

1941 Colson Snap Tank … Extra Crispy

Project bike… but I couldn’t resist taking it for a ride this morning.
Threw an extra wheel set on and a seat I had, and took it out. No too bad.

Tim


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2018)

No bike stuff but I got up yesterday morning, got the first thing smoking out of the Augusta airport for a flight to Philly, and then went north almost to Trenton, NJ to pick up this car. Got in drove back with a slight detour to Boyce, Va to pick up ta phonograph cabinet that I bought off EBay for my Victor as local pick-up only and made it home about 2:15 this morning. The car didn't miss a beat. 75k original miles, every piece of paperwork from new, and a ton of stuff to include new tires done within the last two months. Could use paint/deals and new front seat covers but otherwise a pretty nice car. V/r Shawn


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 24, 2018)

I stumbled across a 77 year old collector of many things who happened to be selling off his collection of Ca. bicycle license plates....
this is my first order of 104 with more on the way.............



He had a variety of straps as well, so I took them all........


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 24, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> I stumbled across a 77 year old collector of many things who happened to be selling off his collection of Ca. bicycle license plates....
> this is my first order of 104 with more on the way.............
> View attachment 828631
> He had a variety of straps as well, so I took them all........
> View attachment 828634 View attachment 828635



Mike, you're gonna make a lot of folks pretty envious. Green with envy myself!


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 24, 2018)

The lady who owned the Caboose on Cannery Row called to say her husband had decided to let the Goodrich Tire sign go, and she gave me a great price!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 24, 2018)

I found this Sears Elgin at a farm swap meet this weekend. It was sold for garden art with a 24" rusted rear wheel and chain. The forks were stuck along with the crank. Serial number "4278 MOS-K". I managed to free most parts, so it may become a rider. 'Shawn M.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 24, 2018)

Picked up a really cool Pontiac Double sided light up dealer service sign and a couple ND 2 speed set ups.   Some like it because it's Pontiac, @fordmike65 likes it because it says lubrication.


----------



## JKT (Jun 24, 2018)

I picked up a great pair of unused antique " Crown Brand "  boat oars for display with the antique row boat I bought awhile back .. and they are actually the correct size for my boat !!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kind of a busy week. Picked up this Corvette because I needed a kickback 


Then this ‘40 DX arrived Wednesday 


Then a newbie listed this King Sting on here and it happened to be in my town so I had to take a look and couldn’t walk away






To close the deal on the king sting the lady said if you take the Sing I’ll throw this in. It happened to be my wife’s childhood Bike and it’s the correct year 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 24, 2018)

This weekend I found this wooden travel chest in less then desirable condition. Someone once tried to make it pretty and painted it red. I picked it up for 12$. Once I restore it I have found its a near perfect size to hide a few of my records out of sight.

The back side of it still has the original alligator skin covering. It should look pretty decent with a bit of work.

















I might leave that red finish as it looks vintage, and just polish it up with some shoe wax / polish. I do plan to clean up and stain the wood frame, and also clean up the painted brass hardware and replace the missing leather handles with a old leather waist belt that I'm sure I will be able to find in the right size and aged condition at goodwill.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2018)

Picked up another 53 Schwinn New World. Thanks a bunch @Kenny Middendorf!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 24, 2018)

CL score; 2 skateboards,the Variflex is actually pretty rare and I honestly didnt realize how valuable the "flat"(no concave)Sims Flagship was,all I knew was it was my first  "real" skateboard when I was a kid


----------



## jd56 (Jun 24, 2018)

JKT said:


> I picked up a great pair of unused antique " Crown Brand "  boat oars for display with the antique row boat I bought awhile back .. and they are actually the correct size for my boat !!
> 
> View attachment 828728
> 
> ...



These are so cool

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Jun 24, 2018)

JKT said:


> I picked up a great pair of unused antique " Crown Brand "  boat oars for display with the antique row boat I bought awhile back .. and they are actually the correct size for my boat !!
> 
> View attachment 828728
> 
> ...




How come the oars or the boat aren't made of iron?  hah hah


----------



## JKT (Jun 24, 2018)

stoney said:


> How come the oars or the boat aren't made of iron?  hah hah



well then I'd have to use my Anvils for anchors !!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 24, 2018)

I don’t normally post something before it gets here but I didn’t find anything this week but this rare bird. Made a deal with a nice caber so it will make its way here sometime this week. Not real familiar with Cwc bikes but with a little help from a few it’s been identified as one year tall tank Western Flyer. That chainguard sold me!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 24, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> No bike stuff this week but I did get the sweet cabinet at an antique store. Anyone seen one of these cabinets before? I also got this Duro-indestro wrench.
> 
> AS I began 'fixing' stuff in my father's basement and garage (ca. 1955); This was the first 1/2" ratchet I ever used.... Still have it and most of the sockets, extension, same brand. COOL reversible ratchet! and strong.


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 24, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> CL score; 2 skateboards,the Variflex is actually pretty rare and I honestly didnt realize how valuable the "flat"(no concave)Sims Flagship was,all I knew was it was my first  "real" skateboard when I was a kidView attachment 828771



Cool, i still have my powell peralta tony hawk board from 1986 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Jun 24, 2018)

I just made a offer and it was excepted for this rare 1948 Huffman "model 90 " factory purpose built bike for the Whizzer kit. has the correct factory cut out rear fender .. and heavy gauge wheels. with WD front brake .. etc.


----------



## Mike Franco (Jun 24, 2018)

This is the only thing this weekend had to offer


----------



## morton (Jun 25, 2018)

Found this wha I believe to be a carpenter's chest.  Neat that it is identified.  I'm guessing at least 100 years old but I'm no expert.  Contacted the Norwalk Historical Society a couple of days ago but did not receive an answer yet.

Would be fantastic to find out something about the man and maybe his anscestors would like to have it.

It was attacked pretty heavily by some type of insects or worms on the bottom.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 25, 2018)

iceman said:


> View attachment 828506 View attachment 828507 View attachment 828505 Rod brake Raleigh and a store display stand that was in the window of the lbs in the 80’s




I need a stand like that, where did you find it, anymore???


Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 25, 2018)

I found a Speed o byke, needs a few parts and a working Goodyear Tire lighted clock.

Mike


----------



## iceman (Jun 25, 2018)

Phattiremike, I got it from the guy that bought the contents of the store when it closed. There was only 1.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 25, 2018)

Got this coach stop sign it was found in (I think) New Mexico on route 66...


----------



## stoney (Jun 25, 2018)

morton said:


> Found this wha I believe to be a carpenter's chest.  Neat that it is identified.  I'm guessing at least 100 years old but I'm no expert.  Contacted the Norwalk Historical Society a couple of days ago but did not receive an answer yet.
> 
> Would be fantastic to find out something about the man and maybe his anscestors would like to have it.
> 
> ...





Sorry about Lucky Dog. Those 4 legged guys know how to get into your heart and stay there.


----------



## REC (Jun 25, 2018)

This week was more  "other" than bike. I sold one that I decided to let go of, and we adopted a little rescue dog. 
Fred has moved in and joined the other dog (Ginger) and cat (Miss Kitty) as a resident.

Fred The Assassin



 Be careful or you could lose a toe! He loves hanging out in the shop.

REC


----------

